# Air Launch King - rotary model



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with these? They look interesting, but I've never seen one in action. Using the Maxx 5000 now and looking for a change.
Sue


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Gene stayed here while he was running the Grand,and set up one to train with.Worked pretty good.Im thinking he said 2800.00 apeice however it wasn't rotary....dont know how much the rotary is.


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, Jay. I guess the Bumper Boy 8 or 12 shooters may be the way to go for us this time. I've heard nothing but good things about their service and the way they back up their products. We have had good luck with our Maxx units but need to get something different before that luck runs out!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes,Thats the way I went.There have been a few little bugs that Amy and Tom have addressed very quickly and efficiently with my three 12 shooters.I did get some of the four wheel garden carts to place them in so they are well off the ground,and easy to load without bending over,and move around very easy.We did nine dogs on marks from different running lines in 1:20 min ....its nice being able to turn the bird girl to face the dog as you change the running line for different experienced dogs.


----------

